# Ammo for sale....



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm sure somebody needs this. A little to rich for my blood. 

http://okaloosa.craigslist.org/spo/3533035190.html

I am not the seller...


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Over $21 a box ??
I think a lot of people are just putting out a line to see what's biting.


----------



## ess5566 (Dec 13, 2010)

Suprised anyones even selling it. Every Gun store and Site in America is out! 

Its like gold right now... I have seen this shit selling for over $2 a round. I only have a few hundred rounds myself hopefully all I need! 

Wish I had the spare cash..If my damn Enclosed trailer would sell Id be interested Grass Flats.

Good Luck .. Wont last long


----------



## joebuck (Oct 1, 2007)

Post has been flagged by CL. It's gone ...


----------



## ess5566 (Dec 13, 2010)

Just seen this

http://okaloosa.craigslist.org/for/3533321225.html IDk if its same person


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

flagged before i could see it again....what kind was it??


----------



## ess5566 (Dec 13, 2010)

2500 rounds of XM193 5.56 $2500 Cash for this ( Pictured In Factory Sealed Boxes )

ALso have

5.56 2824 Hand Counted rounds 500 / per BAG . plus 324 . PMC

This is High Quality Ammo! 2824 Rounds

$2800 for every piece of ammo and a ammo can

Or

$5100 for everything

eMAIL golfer1es @ yahoo.com 



Thats what add had in it


----------

